# GM v HDID Rematch, Leven Links 28th Dec 2012



## Bomber69 (Nov 28, 2012)

I have a game arranged @ Leven Links for the 28th Dec with a group of guys from The HDID Forum and it got me to thinking why dont we get a team from GM and have a wee match.

The course will be on full tees and full greens (depending on snow or very hard frost) the cost would be Â£10.00 per person.

We will have about 10-12 guys going from HDID so if you guys could muster up the same then it's Game On:thup:


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 28, 2012)

Count me in Old boy, revenge!

There arn't any trees on the the right sides of the fairways at Leven are there?


----------



## Bomber69 (Nov 28, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			Count me in Old boy, revenge!

There arn't any trees on the the right sides of the fairways at Leven are there?



Click to expand...

Good man, no trees but there a lots of bunkers and gorse bushes............

Oh and a caraven park on the right hand side of the 2nd & 3rd holes


----------



## BrizoH71 (Nov 28, 2012)

I'd play, providing there was no rule preventing duffers from taking part ...


----------



## Bomber69 (Nov 28, 2012)

BrizoH71 said:



			I'd play, providing there was no rule preventing duffers from taking part ... 

Click to expand...

Not at all infact the more duffers playing for the GM Forum the better

So far for team GM we have

Big Val
Patrick
BrizoH71

Add your name to the list and maybe someone from GM should take up the captaincy................


----------



## Val (Nov 28, 2012)

No takers?

Me, Patrick and Brizo vs the world then.


----------



## DelB (Nov 28, 2012)

I'd throw my hat into the ring, but can't commit for sure until I hear what my wifes work shift pattern is going to be over the Christmas and New year period. I'll keep an eye on this thread in the meantime, though. :thup:


----------



## SimonS (Nov 28, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			Count me in Old boy, revenge!

There arn't any trees on the the right sides of the fairways at Leven are there?



Click to expand...

No trees but OB down the right on 1,2,3,4,5,6,8,9 & 16. 

In the winter they change the route slightly and play 1-5, 13-15, 10-12, 6-9, 16-18.


----------



## BrizoH71 (Nov 28, 2012)

Valentino said:



			No takers?

Me, Patrick and Brizo vs the world then.
		
Click to expand...

You and Patrick vs the world, I'm just along for the ride..


----------



## munro007 (Nov 28, 2012)

Put me down Sam


----------



## thecraw (Nov 29, 2012)

Some of us have to work!


----------



## Bomber69 (Nov 29, 2012)

So far for team GM we have

Big Val
Patrick
BrizoH71
Munro007

Add your name to the list and maybe someone from GM should take up the captaincy................


----------



## Dodger (Nov 29, 2012)

What time you pegging it up Bomber?


----------



## Dodger (Nov 29, 2012)

I am 90% sure me IM01 and Dano would play Bomber if space....


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 29, 2012)

Dodger said:



			I am 90% sure me IM01 and Dano would play Bomber if space....
		
Click to expand...

Well done Allan, we needed some good players, only hackers so far


----------



## AMcC (Nov 29, 2012)

Put me down as well please Sam.


----------



## Bomber69 (Nov 29, 2012)

dodger said:



			i am 90% sure me im01 and dano would play bomber if space....
		
Click to expand...

yep there is still space for all you guys, looking between 10-11am for tee times.


----------



## Bomber69 (Nov 29, 2012)

amcc said:



			put me down as well please sam.
		
Click to expand...

okay no problem, will update the list when i get back to the office.


----------



## Dodger (Nov 29, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			yep there is still space for all you guys, looking between 10-11am for tee times.
		
Click to expand...

Now 100% sure of all 3 playing.


----------



## Val (Nov 29, 2012)

Patrick, do you wish to captain this time?


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 29, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Patrick, do you wish to captain this time?
		
Click to expand...

not really, if we lose you can take the stick from Sam.


----------



## Val (Nov 29, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			not really, if we lose you can take the stick from Sam.
		
Click to expand...

Again


----------



## Val (Nov 29, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Some of us have to work!
		
Click to expand...

How come? The schools are shut


----------



## Bomber69 (Nov 29, 2012)

So far for team GM we have

Big Val
Patrick
BrizoH71
Munro007
AMcC
Dodger
IM01
Dano
2blue

Only 1 more player needed for GM:thup:

Add your name to the list and maybe someone from GM should take up the captaincy................

Val,

It looks like your getting a second chance and it seems it has drawn some of the better players, I might need to revist the list for HDID:lol:


----------



## Bomber69 (Nov 29, 2012)

Okay guys not sure if you guys will be happy with this but as you lot were struggling to fill the ten spaces and we had a few too many players I have decided to take the last place in the GM Team, promise to give it 100%.

So the GM Team looks like this:


Big Val
Patrick
BrizoH71
Munro007
AMcC
Dodger
IM01
Dano
Bomber
Thecraw2

I will confirm the tee times nearer the time (7 days prior) but we will be looking to play between 10-11am, it will be the Leven Golfing Society clubhouse that we will be hosting it from. 

No need for deposits etc payment can be made on the day.


----------



## Scott1505 (Nov 29, 2012)

Can i put my name down as 1st reserve?


----------



## Bomber69 (Nov 29, 2012)

Scott1505 said:



			Can i put my name down as 1st reserve?
		
Click to expand...

No problem


----------



## Toad (Nov 29, 2012)

Sam,

Stick me down if anyone pulls out.


----------



## Bomber69 (Nov 29, 2012)

Toad said:



			Sam,

Stick me down if anyone pulls out.
		
Click to expand...

Okay no problem, I might see if I can get another member to play and that way we can get another team sorted.

Will see what i can do:thup:


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 29, 2012)

Toad said:



			Sam,

Stick me down if anyone pulls out.
		
Click to expand...

you can only play if you prom to break 70


----------



## Dodger (Nov 29, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			you can only play if you prom to break 70

Click to expand...

He will do that for the front 9 no problems.


----------



## Toad (Nov 29, 2012)

Cheeky cheeky, which one of you is Monica?


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 29, 2012)

Toad said:



			Cheeky cheeky, which one of you is Monica?  

Click to expand...

????


----------



## Farneyman (Nov 29, 2012)

Any space for a wee one?


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 29, 2012)

Looks like I missed the boat on this one. Maybe next time.


----------



## Bomber69 (Nov 30, 2012)

Okay Guys I have booked the tee for the 28th Dec, 1st time is 10.30am

Val, are you leading the GM Team again ?


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 30, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Okay Guys I have booked the tee for the 28th Dec, 1st time is 10.30am

Val, are you leading the GM Team again ?
		
Click to expand...

Sam, if enough people drop out I am happy to play - should be my 2nd week back playing by then.


----------



## Bomber69 (Nov 30, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			Sam, if enough people drop out I am happy to play - should be my 2nd week back playing by then.
		
Click to expand...

Greig

If I can get another member to play we could get another tee time and have room for 3 more players, will check tomorrow when I am over and let you know. The only other alternitive is for us to book a visitors slot @ Â£100 per 4ball and then split the cost between us all it would only work out an extra 2-3 quid per head.


----------



## GreiginFife (Nov 30, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Greig

If I can get another member to play we could get another tee time and have room for 3 more players, will check tomorrow when I am over and let you know. The only other alternitive is for us to book a visitors slot @ Â£100 per 4ball and then split the cost between us all it would only work out an extra 2-3 quid per head.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Sam, wouldn't want to put anyone else out though if it's full, even if it is just a couple of quid extra. I will just need to be quicker off the mark in future :thup:


----------



## Val (Dec 3, 2012)

So the GM Team looks like this:


Big Val - 15
Patrick
BrizoH71
Munro007
AMcC
Dodger
IM01
Dano
Bomber - 5
Thecraw2 - 3

I'll do pairings again and see if I can get us beaten a second time 

Can we get some handicaps up guys?


----------



## munro007 (Dec 3, 2012)

Big Val - 15
Patrick
BrizoH71
Munro007 - 15
AMcC
Dodger
IM01
Dano
Bomber - 5
Thecraw2 - 3


----------



## BrizoH71 (Dec 3, 2012)

I've no official handicap, so I've put in my Golfshake one... its probably bad enough to rule me out. 

Big Val - 15
Patrick
BrizoH71 - 24
Munro007 - 15
AMcC
Dodger
IM01
Dano
Bomber - 5
Thecraw2 - 3


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 4, 2012)

Valentino said:



			So the GM Team looks like this:


Big Val - 15
Patrick 7
BrizoH71
Munro007
AMcC
Dodger
IM01
Dano
Bomber - 5
Thecraw2 - 3

I'll do pairings again and see if I can get us beaten a second time 

Can we get some handicaps up guys?
		
Click to expand...

as the bloke of scd would say "Seeverrnn"


----------



## Dodger (Dec 4, 2012)

Valentino said:



			So the GM Team looks like this:


Big Val - 15
Patrick
BrizoH71
Munro007
AMcC
Dodger - 3
IM01 - 1
Dano - 8
Bomber - 5
Thecraw2 - 3

I'll do pairings again and see if I can get us beaten a second time 

Can we get some handicaps up guys?
		
Click to expand...

Done.


----------



## Bomber69 (Dec 4, 2012)

Big Val - 15
Patrick - 7
BrizoH71 - 24
Munro007
AMcC
Dodger - 3
IM01 - 1
Dano - 8
Bomber - 5
Thecraw2 - 3


This is starting to look good and from where I am sitting I think I can see the winning team:lol:

Martin, just don't put me out the that Old Boy Patrick:rofl:

We have managed to get another time so Martin will update the full list later on today.


----------



## BrizoH71 (Dec 4, 2012)

As a courtesy to the team, I'd be willing to fall on my sword and let a better player take my place, if it serves to uphold the GM honour and get the win.


----------



## Bomber69 (Dec 4, 2012)

BrizoH71 said:



			As a courtesy to the team, I'd be willing to fall on my sword and let a better player take my place, if it serves to uphold the GM honour and get the win. 



Click to expand...

Or you could play for the HDID side as they are going to be 2 players short since we got the extra tee time.


----------



## BrizoH71 (Dec 4, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Or you could play for the HDID side as they are going to be 2 players short since we got the extra tee time.
		
Click to expand...

Ohh, don't know if I could represent a rival forum.. especially one that I'm not a member of. It'd be like asking me to play 5-a-side with a Rangers top on. 

Or is it a ploy to weaken the HDID team further... :suspect:


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 4, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Big Val - 15
Patrick - 7
BrizoH71 - 24
Munro007
AMcC
Dodger - 3
IM01 - 1
Dano - 8
Bomber - 5
Thecraw2 - 3


This is starting to look good and from where I am sitting I think I can see the winning team:lol:

Martin, just don't put me out the that Old Boy Patrick:rofl:

We have managed to get another time so Martin will update the full list later on today.
		
Click to expand...

What i really want to know is why are you playing for GM?

Esp as you have been bleating on about how good team HDIDLEDO are, etc, etc, or have you been dropped?

I would rather be playing against you, as i need i few quid to add to my Ireland trip next year


----------



## Val (Dec 4, 2012)

Big Val - 15
Patrick - 7
BrizoH71 - 24
Munro007 - 15
AMcC - 16
Dodger - 3
IM01 - 1
Dano - 8
Bomber - 5
alnecosse - 14
Scott1505 - 16
Farneyman - 13?
Toad - 9
Greiginfife - 11?

Thanks for the updates gents. As mentioned by Bomber another tee time has been secured by a GM forum and Leven Golf Society member Alnecosse so he'll come straight in to the team obviously in place of thecraw2 which will also allow our 4 reserves in for a game however 2 players will need to represent HDID, I'll draw this randomly nearer the time unless 2 want to step up and volunteer their service over to them?


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 4, 2012)

Am I in then?


----------



## Val (Dec 4, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			Am I in then?
		
Click to expand...

You are sir, get to the range


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 4, 2012)

Will need to. HC is still 11. 
Just got the all clear from the doc yesterday so happy days.


----------



## Scott1505 (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks to alneccose for securing the extra tee time. Looking forward to this.


----------



## alnecosse (Dec 4, 2012)

Scott1505 said:



			Thanks to alneccose for securing the extra tee time. Looking forward to this.
		
Click to expand...

No probs looking forward to it.


----------



## Bomber69 (Dec 4, 2012)

alnecosse said:



			No probs looking forward to it.
		
Click to expand...

Just a quick update, seems that HDID has now came out with a few more guys wanting to play so I have increased the tee tims to 8.

So there might be a few more spaces but will confirm in the morning.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Dec 5, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Just a quick update, seems that HDID has now came out with a few more guys wanting to play so I have increased the tee tims to 8.

So there might be a few more spaces but will confirm in the morning.
		
Click to expand...

Nice to see 8 good guys going Sam :thup:


----------



## wrighty1874 (Dec 5, 2012)

And all with bona fide h/cs Paul!!!



Wishaw_Hacker said:



			Nice to see 8 good guys going Sam :thup:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## HDID Kenny (Dec 5, 2012)

Wishaw_Hacker said:



			Nice to see 8 good guys going Sam :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Haha Paul very good........looking forward to our match up guys, play well & prepare to lose anything else is a bonus...


----------



## Val (Dec 5, 2012)

wrighty1874 said:



			And all with bona fide h/cs Paul!!!
		
Click to expand...

Only 1 unofficial handicap on here Nick, all the rest are easy to check by anyone and Sam has met most before.

Anyway I think Paul was referring to good guys as Sam mentioned tee TIMS


----------



## Val (Dec 5, 2012)

HDID Kenny said:



			Haha Paul very good........looking forward to our match up guys, play well & prepare to lose anything else is a bonus...

Click to expand...

Very defeatist KK


----------



## HDID Kenny (Dec 5, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Very defeatist KK 

Click to expand...

Martin what we got 14 a side now?


----------



## Bomber69 (Dec 5, 2012)

Sorry,

I never noticed that, maybe a Mod could change it to time.


----------



## Val (Dec 5, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Sorry,

I never noticed that, maybe a Mod could change it to time.
		
Click to expand...

Looks good as it is


----------



## Val (Dec 5, 2012)

HDID Kenny said:



			Martin what we got 14 a side now?
		
Click to expand...

Looks like it :rofl:

Like a holiday game of football


----------



## Bomber69 (Dec 5, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Looks like it :rofl:

Like a holiday game of football
		
Click to expand...

yep its now 14 in each team so no need for GM to get a few of their team to make up the numbers for HDID.


----------



## BrizoH71 (Dec 5, 2012)

Starting to get a excited for this, need to get some practice in at the range seeing as my course is shut... 

Any early indications of format?


----------



## HDID Kenny (Dec 5, 2012)

Sam what grips did you go for?


----------



## Val (Dec 5, 2012)

BrizoH71 said:



			Starting to get a excited for this, need to get some practice in at the range seeing as my course is shut... 

Any early indications of format?
		
Click to expand...

Doubles matchplay, 3/4 handicap off the lowest man.


----------



## BrizoH71 (Dec 5, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Doubles matchplay, 3/4 handicap off the lowest man.
		
Click to expand...

I pity the fool, etc etc...


----------



## Bomber69 (Dec 5, 2012)

HDID Kenny said:



			Sam what grips did you go for?
		
Click to expand...

Nice golf pride red ones


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 6, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Nice golf pride red ones
		
Click to expand...

wouldn't you have been better off with some nice blue ones?



Are we having a  wager on this old boy?


----------



## Bomber69 (Dec 6, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			wouldn't you have been better off with some nice blue ones?



Are we having a  wager on this old boy?
		
Click to expand...

I am always willing to have a wee bet Patrick Old Bean.

The red grips look the part.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 6, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			I am always willing to have a wee bet Patrick Old Bean.

The red grips look the part.
		
Click to expand...

which part?


----------



## thecraw (Dec 9, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Okay guys not sure if you guys will be happy with this but as you lot were struggling to fill the ten spaces and we had a few too many players I have decided to take the last place in the GM Team, promise to give it 100%.

So the *GM Team* looks like this:


Big Val
Patrick
BrizoH71
Munro007
AMcC
Dodger
IM01
Dano
*Bomber*
Thecraw2

I will confirm the tee times nearer the time (7 days prior) but we will be looking to play between 10-11am, it will be the Leven Golfing Society clubhouse that we will be hosting it from. 

No need for deposits etc payment can be made on the day.
		
Click to expand...


No no no no no no no no no no no!

No turncoats allowed in Team GM. Get back over the dyke into your own camp.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Dec 9, 2012)

Too right Craw!!!



thecraw said:



			No no no no no no no no no no no!

No turncoats allowed in Team GM. Get back over the dyke into your own camp.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Dodger (Dec 17, 2012)

I am afraid I, IM01 & Dano are having to pull out of this event.

I have a lot going on in my life at moment both at home and work.I am going to have to graft at some point on this day sadly.

IM01 has now been double booked and Dano has also been rota'd into graft.

Another time chaps,real sorry.Hopefully this leaves you some time to replace us.


----------



## markyjee (Dec 17, 2012)

If any players are needed I've taken next week of work and would be available for a game.

Mark


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 17, 2012)

My mate Martin that was at the Craigmillar meet would probably play if needed.


----------



## Val (Dec 17, 2012)

Guys, I think there maybe a few stand ins ear marked already after speaking to Sam today. Will keep you all posted though.

Dodger, another time mate :thup:


----------



## bigslice (Dec 17, 2012)

i cud be available, many are asked but few are chosen, fingers crossed


----------



## the hants reaper (Dec 19, 2012)

:smirk:   me too , i could play as i will be in scotland for xmas this year ,  :mmm:


----------



## Bomber69 (Dec 20, 2012)

Morning Guys,

Just a quick update, the Links Trust have decided to bring mats into play as from now rather than Jan 2013. Not to everyones taste I know so if you could all still let us know if you are still wanting to play, the current list is as follows:

Big Val - 15
Patrick - 7
BrizoH71 - 24
Munro007 - 15
AMcC - 16
Bomber - 5
alnecosse - 14
Scott1505 - 16
Farneyman - 13?
Toad - 9
Greiginfife - 11

The course and greens are still in good shape, I played on Tue and was surprised at how good the greens were.


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 20, 2012)

Still ok for me,


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 20, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Morning Guys,

Just a quick update, the Links Trust have decided to bring mats into play as from now rather than Jan 2013. Not to everyones taste I know so if you could all still let us know if you are still wanting to play, the current list is as follows:

Big Val - 15
Patrick - 7
BrizoH71 - 24
Munro007 - 15
AMcC - 16
Bomber - 5
alnecosse - 14
Scott1505 - 16
Farneyman - 13?
Toad - 9
Greiginfife - 11

The course and greens are still in good shape, I played on Tue and was surprised at how good the greens were.
		
Click to expand...

yep still available, even have my own mat


----------



## BrizoH71 (Dec 20, 2012)

No fan of mats, but I'm still in...

Are there any other limitations in place? No trolleys, and carrybags only, for example.. ?


----------



## Val (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm still in


----------



## Scott1505 (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm still in


----------



## alnecosse (Dec 20, 2012)

Im still in


----------



## munro007 (Dec 20, 2012)

Still in


----------



## Farneyman (Dec 20, 2012)

Am in. Still off 13.


----------



## thecraw (Dec 20, 2012)

Far too many chompers for me to lower my standards and make an appearance - I'm out!



:ears:


----------



## Bomber69 (Dec 20, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Far too many chompers for me to lower my standards and make an appearance - I'm out!



:ears:
		
Click to expand...


Pmsl......


Maybe GM stand a better chance at beating Team HDID without you


----------



## Val (Dec 23, 2012)

Just toad and amcc to confirm 100% which gives us 11?


----------



## munro007 (Dec 23, 2012)

I hope the course will be open at this rate


----------



## Bomber69 (Dec 23, 2012)

munro007 said:



			I hope the course will be open at this rate 

Click to expand...


No need to worry about that, the course was open yesterday and is open today, greens were in good nick yesterday when I played they did have a couple of winter tees but all in all still in good condition.


----------



## BrizoH71 (Dec 23, 2012)

Guys, I'm afraid to say we've had to change plans over Christmas and so I won't be able to take up my place.

I'm absolutely gutted, as I was really looking forward to playing but unfortunately this isn't something I can get out of.. without it ending in the divorce court.

Apologies, although I hope someone else can take my place.


----------



## Val (Dec 23, 2012)

BrizoH71 said:



			Guys, I'm afraid to say we've had to change plans over Christmas and so I won't be able to take up my place.

I'm absolutely gutted, as I was really looking forward to playing but unfortunately this isn't something I can get out of.. without it ending in the divorce court.

Apologies, although I hope someone else can take my place.
		
Click to expand...

No probs mate, we have 1 in the pipeline to replace you.


----------



## Val (Dec 25, 2012)

Toad, AMcc can you pair confirm your still going Friday, as it stands we are at 10 a side including you both.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Dec 26, 2012)

Good luck with this one guys, all the best  :fore:


----------



## Toad (Dec 26, 2012)

Martin,

I've been landed with on call at work due to others being on holidays, I am hopeful to get it covered to allow me to make it. 
One possible option is to be first out if the morning is quiet only down side is if I get a call out half way round as I would need to shoot off. 

Will let you know what's happening ASAP.


----------



## Val (Dec 26, 2012)

Toad said:



			Martin,

I've been landed with on call at work due to others being on holidays, I am hopeful to get it covered to allow me to make it. 
One possible option is to be first out if the morning is quiet only down side is if I get a call out half way round as I would need to shoot off. 

Will let you know what's happening ASAP.
		
Click to expand...

John, i'll PM you my mobile no, drop me a text when you know.

I can stick you out first if need be.

Ta


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 26, 2012)

Do we have confirmed tee times for this? Need to know what time to leave. Are trolleys ok or are we carry only? Cheers


----------



## Bomber69 (Dec 26, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			Do we have confirmed tee times for this? Need to know what time to leave. Are trolleys ok or are we carry only? Cheers
		
Click to expand...

First tee time 10am, trolleys are fine. We only have one rule, you must go for the 18th green with your second shot, no lay ups allowed.

I am over playing a comp tomorrow so will make sure everything is sorted, would suggest that we all get there for at least 9.30am.


----------



## Faldono1fan (Dec 26, 2012)

Good luck with the day. I think team HDID will have a little too much for team GM, but hope you all enjoy it.
.


----------



## Val (Dec 26, 2012)

Amcc confirmed 100%, pairings up tomorrow


----------



## Bomber69 (Dec 26, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Amcc confirmed 100%, pairings up tomorrow
		
Click to expand...


Give you a call in the morning Big Dog.


----------



## Val (Dec 27, 2012)

1st tee at 10.00am so everyone there for 9.30 would be ideal.

1st - Valentino and Toad
2nd - Bomber and Patrick
3rd - Greig and Munro
4th - Amcc and Alnecosse
5th - Scott1505 and Chris Bond (Leven member)
6th - Peter Rennie and Graham Findlay 

Toad, I stuck you out first with me given potential situation with work, fingers crossed your sorted.

Guys, mats are on so if you have one bring one. I'm told there is a possibility of 1 temp green (12th) as the wee burn overflowed and flooded it the other day.

Other than that, I'll see you all tomorrow.


----------



## AMcC (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks for that.
What is the format ?


----------



## wrighty1874 (Dec 27, 2012)

How did Graham Findlay end up on GM side when he asked to play on the HDID side?Hedging your bets?!!!


Valentino said:



			1st tee at 10.00am so everyone there for 9.30 would be ideal.

1st - Valentino and Toad
2nd - Bomber and Patrick
3rd - Greig and Munro
4th - Amcc and Alnecosse
5th - Scott1505 and Chris Bond (Leven member)
6th - Peter Rennie and Graham Findlay 

Toad, I stuck you out first with me given potential situation with work, fingers crossed your sorted.

Guys, mats are on so if you have one bring one. I'm told there is a possibility of 1 temp green (12th) as the wee burn overflowed and flooded it the other day.

Other than that, I'll see you all tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## thecraw (Dec 27, 2012)

wrighty1874 said:



			How did Graham Findlay end up on GM side when he asked to play on the HDID side?Hedging your bets?!!!
		
Click to expand...


Good God you dumped Sam onto team GM!


----------



## Bomber69 (Dec 27, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Good God you dumped Sam onto team GM!
		
Click to expand...

pmsl, the GM guys are glad your not playing this time after your last game.


----------



## Val (Dec 27, 2012)

AMcC said:



			Thanks for that.
What is the format ?
		
Click to expand...

4 ball better ball, 3/4 off the low man


----------



## carling (Dec 27, 2012)

This is giong to be a close game with all the ringers floating about, but my coin is on HDID
but not the usual white wash.


----------



## Val (Dec 27, 2012)

carling said:



			This is giong to be a close game with all the ringers floating about, but my coin is on HDID
but not the usual white wash.
		
Click to expand...

No ringers here, KK has them all


----------



## carling (Dec 27, 2012)

So Bumber and graham  are not playing for the wrong teams then??

MMM something amiss there ;O))


----------



## wrighty1874 (Dec 27, 2012)

Pmsl!!!



carling said:



			so bumber and graham  are not playing for the wrong teams then??

Mmm something amiss there ;o))
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Val (Dec 27, 2012)

Bomber has been playing for GM from the start, Graham is with us so KK can have his neighbours in his team. 

Nothing amiss at all and the only folk moaning aren't even playing.


----------



## BrizoH71 (Dec 27, 2012)

Again, gutted I can't be with you tomorrow... I'll be there in spirit though, and definitely up for future matches if any take place.

Go get 'em, GM!


----------



## munro007 (Dec 27, 2012)

Do you have a list of the dark side team, and there handicaps


----------



## Val (Dec 27, 2012)

Alf Shepherd 10/Steve Galbraith	11
Gary McSherry 11 /Paul McCafferty 10
Kenny Andrew 15/ Norman Thirwell ?
Tom Carroll 16 /Dave Williams 12
George Carroll/ Stuart Graham	
Ian Molloy/Alec Stewart

Unsure of the rest


----------



## munro007 (Dec 27, 2012)

Thx


----------



## Val (Dec 27, 2012)

munro007 said:



			Thx 

Click to expand...

You and Greig will have no trouble mate, that will be point no 3


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 27, 2012)

Valentino said:



			You and Greig will have no trouble mate, that will be point no 3
		
Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## carling (Dec 27, 2012)

Martin bit testy there me old mucker. bumber is a HDID player and so was graham!!!

OI i aint moaning if i could of made it i would be 1st pick for HDID, so get off your rocking horse
as its christmas knock and a bit of fun. ;o))


----------



## munro007 (Dec 27, 2012)

Have you been playing Greig.........


----------



## Val (Dec 27, 2012)

carling said:



			Martin bit testy there me old mucker. bumber is a HDID player and so was graham!!!

OI i aint moaning if i could of made it i would be 1st pick for HDID, so get off your rocking horse
as its christmas knock and a bit of fun. ;o))
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, it is a bit of fun and too much being made of who's playing where if I'm honest. Should get all the balls in a hat if you ask me.


----------



## GreiginFife (Dec 27, 2012)

munro007 said:



			Have you been playing Greig.........
		
Click to expand...

3 hours range time in 2 and a half months mate. So not really, was getting some twinges in the wrist last range session but don't think it was anything sinister.


----------



## munro007 (Dec 27, 2012)

I haven't played in two weeks, and i have never played off little mats before. Are you not aloud to move your ball into the ruff, and not play off the stupid things.


----------



## Val (Dec 27, 2012)

munro007 said:



			I haven't played in two weeks, and i have never played off little mats before. Are you not aloud to move your ball into the ruff, and not play off the stupid things.  

Click to expand...

Only course I've ever played that doesn't, nonsense but same for everyone I suppose.


----------



## munro007 (Dec 27, 2012)

So is that a NO them lmao  Oh well, should be interesting. Is there anything you need to do differently when playing off a mat. Only serious post may reply :thup:


----------



## carling (Dec 27, 2012)

it makes it easy playing off mats just like being at the range, great lie every time,
if you dont have a mat and have to be given 1 ask for a few to look at so you get 1
that bumber hasnt hacked the ass out off.  lol


----------



## munro007 (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks Carling, i was a little unsure about the hight difference, but i guess its like having the ball teed up lol. Nothing ventured, nothing gained


----------



## Val (Dec 27, 2012)

munro007 said:



			So is that a NO them lmao  Oh well, should be interesting. Is there anything you need to do differently when playing off a mat. Only serious post may reply :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Look at it like this too, stick the ball on the edge of the mat will allow driver of the deck on the long par 5.


----------



## munro007 (Dec 27, 2012)

Handy tip thanks, who about hills, does the ball not just roll off, i know the mind is up tomorrow  hahahaha


----------



## Bomber69 (Dec 27, 2012)

munro007 said:



			So is that a NO them lmao  Oh well, should be interesting. Is there anything you need to do differently when playing off a mat. Only serious post may reply :thup:
		
Click to expand...


The ball checks up like mad when you hit the green and you will not get much roll when you play onto the green, if you hit it right the ball will check and spin back.

Go get em Richard, bring the bacon back for GM.


----------



## munro007 (Dec 27, 2012)

Will do my best Sam. I like being on the winning side  Really handy tip as well, Thx


----------



## HDID Kenny (Dec 28, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Look at it like this too, stick the ball on the edge of the mat will allow driver of the deck on the long par 5.
		
Click to expand...

Martin, this is not in the spirit of the game, the ball should struck fairly from the centre of the mat........best advise for you divots is don't take a divot....lol, see you all there.


----------



## thecraw (Dec 28, 2012)

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


http://www.metcheck.com/UK/today.asp?zipcode=leven



Enjoy



ne:


----------



## Fish (Dec 28, 2012)

Have a good day everyone, it'll be a lot drier by the looks of it once in at the 19th but still windy after all those Brussels Sprouts!


----------



## Bomber69 (Dec 28, 2012)

Cheer Robin,

A little wind and rain never done anyone no harm and I am sure it will be fine if they all get wrapped up. Never alway believe the forecast don't you know the saying that it never rains on the golf course.........


----------



## thecraw (Dec 28, 2012)

Hope they weren't all swept out too sea. Not a peep.



:swing:


----------



## carling (Dec 28, 2012)

Bumber txd me to say it was 3-3. unless hes winding me up it was a draw


----------



## Val (Dec 28, 2012)

3-3 confirmed, a tad of rain for about 45 mins and as wind goes its probably as calm as I've played it.


----------



## munro007 (Dec 28, 2012)

I tried to reply earlier, but it wouldn't post for some reason. Great day out thx to Sam & Martin for organising it. Yes it was a draw 3-3.


----------



## carling (Dec 28, 2012)

who won and lost???


----------



## Val (Dec 28, 2012)

carling said:



			who won and lost???
		
Click to expand...

Does it matter? Although it was good having Graham Findlay on our side


----------



## munro007 (Dec 28, 2012)

Greig and I lost 2-1 not sure on the other teams


----------



## Val (Dec 28, 2012)

Match 1, played singles Stableford as just a 3 ball, won by HDID
Match 2, GM
Match 3, HDID
Match 4, GM
Match 5, HDID
Match 6, GM


----------



## Tom C (Dec 28, 2012)

Martin, on behalf of the HDID team thanks to all your team, we all enjoyed the company and the competition, a great day out on the links.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Dec 28, 2012)

Just a quick thank you to all the GM guys that turned up today, was a close encounter with 3 - 3 being a fair result overall, on a personal note thanks to Greg & Richard enjoyed your company.

Here's to the next one.....


----------



## DelB (Dec 28, 2012)

Well done to both teams for playing in what must have been pretty testing conditions today!! :thup:


----------



## alnecosse (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks for the game guys thoroughly enjoyed it good match and good company .
Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Dec 28, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Does it matter? Although it was good having Graham Findlay on our side 

Click to expand...

I thought that would be the case!!!!


----------



## AMcC (Dec 28, 2012)

Like the others have posted, thanks to Martn and Sam for organising a great day.
Thouroughly enjoyed the day, great game in great company. Look forward to returning to Leven next year.
Even the couple of rainshowers couldn't dent my enthusiasm for the day.
Maybe next time I will go for 18 in 2.


----------



## BrizoH71 (Dec 28, 2012)

Sounds like a good day was had.. gutted I had to withdraw. Next time for sure!


----------



## Val (Dec 28, 2012)

Tom C said:



			Martin, on behalf of the HDID team thanks to all your team, we all enjoyed the company and the competition, a great day out on the links.
		
Click to expand...

Your a gent Tom, good to see you again.



HDID Kenny said:



			Just a quick thank you to all the GM guys that turned up today, was a close encounter with 3 - 3 being a fair result overall, on a personal note thanks to Greg & Richard enjoyed your company.

Here's to the next one.....
		
Click to expand...

Heres to the next one indeed Kenny, it's proving a bit difficult to get the exact numbers for teams so maybe next time we just organise a big meet and pick sides. We've a lot of dual posters now anyway.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Dec 29, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Your a gent Tom, good to see you again.



Heres to the next one indeed Kenny, it's proving a bit difficult to get the exact numbers for teams so maybe next time we just organise a big meet and pick sides. We've a lot of dual posters now anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Good idea Martin, either that or an overnight 2 day comp...


----------



## Fish (Dec 29, 2012)

HDID Kenny said:



			Good idea Martin, either that or an overnight 2 day comp...
		
Click to expand...

Would have to be at least a 2-day meet with 3 rounds, ideally different courses for me to justify the overnight/s & travel costs.  

Arrange that in the summer months and I'll come to experience some Scottish hospitality.


----------



## Val (Dec 29, 2012)

Fish said:



			Would have to be at least a 2-day meet with 3 rounds, ideally different courses for me to justify the overnight/s & travel costs.  

Arrange that in the summer months and I'll come to experience some Scottish hospitality.
		
Click to expand...

2 days in the height of summer can prove difficult with clubs having medals, but we'll see what pans put this year.


----------



## Fish (Dec 29, 2012)

Valentino said:



			2 days in the height of summer can prove difficult with clubs having medals, but we'll see what pans put this year.
		
Click to expand...

Just not force 10 gales and driving rain then, would like to experience the courses at their best and the views also, that's all.


----------



## Scott1505 (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks to Martin and Sam for organisng. Enjoyed the day and apologies for the thumping i took! Promise to do better next time!


----------



## 2blue (Jan 1, 2013)

Tom C said:



			Martin, on behalf of the HDID team thanks to all your team, we all enjoyed the company and the competition, a great day out on the links.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps a tad late but..... I'd second that Tom and also add... Wishing you A Happy New Year and better weather  drop us a line if your down Yorkshire way and looking for a game.


----------

